# How NOT to rob a smoke shop in Texas



## Alex (14/10/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/16)

That oke definitely doesn't take sh*t.
Well done to him. 

.


----------



## KZOR (14/10/16)

Let no-one ever say that smokers/vapers don't have balls. 
Amazing confidence and bravery displayed by the assistant/owner.


----------



## kev mac (15/10/16)

Alex said:


>



He picked the wrong dude to rob!


----------



## Cobrali (15/10/16)

But why was he smoking in a vape shop?


----------



## NewOobY (15/10/16)

I like what I see, I really do. I freaking hate criminals.
Just being devil's advocate here - so that our store owners don't destroy there lives. A friend of mine shot and killed a hijacker and is facing possible prison time as a result. His case has been going on for more than a year now, and he craps himself every time he needs to appear in court. The gun laws are different in the states, here we will get locked up if we did the same. Not saying our law is more in favour of criminals, it's just different and you will get into trouble for firing on someone without a warning shot first, etc etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/10/16)

Ole Harry casual takes his smoking seriously, flip it, didnt even drop the cig and had a puff on the walk back to phone the cops.
He even attempts a drag @ 0:28 after firing 6 shots but then thinks the better of it... cig addiction at its finest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/10/16)

Gee this guy is hardcore!!


----------

